# Seite nicht gefunden; eigenes Fehlerdokument einsetzen



## Bizkit (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich es schaffen, das wenn ich auf einen Hyperlink klicke, nicht die Standardseiten (Aus dem IE oder Firefox) anzeigt werde, das die Seite nicht gefunden bzw nicht verfügbar ist. Ich möchte dort eine eigene Seite anzeigen.

Ist sowas zu realisieren, und am besten mit möglichst wenig code, da meine HTML Dateien aus Word und Excel Dokumente erstellt werden.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Gumbo (6. Oktober 2006)

Dafür ist der Webserver entsprechend zu konfigurieren. Bei Apache ist das mit der ErrorDocument-Direktive möglich.


----------



## Bizkit (6. Oktober 2006)

Das ist das Problem, die HTML Dateien liegen einfach auf einem Server. Sie werden nicht über einen Webserver oder ähnliches gesteuert.


----------

